# big ears?



## jake

Is there anything in breed standard that addresses ear size?Are large ears seen more often in german vs ambred-show vs working?Are large ears in anyway considered not desirable in a GSD?


----------



## SunCzarina

all the better to hear you with my dear











> Quote:Ears are moderately pointed, in proportion to the skull, open toward the front, and carried erect when at attention, the ideal carriage being one in which the center lines of the ears, viewed from the front, are parallel to each other and perpendicular to the ground. A dog with cropped or hanging ears must be disqualified.


open to interpretation I suppose regarding the size of the head. I do see bigger ears on american breds. However, my west german bitch had HUGE ears until she was about 2 and her head caught up to them.


----------



## mastercabman

Not really,But you just get better reception


----------



## jake

just have to say my dog meets standard-but darn ears are big at maturity-do NOT think he hears me any better-maybe selective hearing?


----------



## SunCzarina

Yeah, love that selective deafness. Otto has pretty small ears for the size of his head, sometimes he acts deaf as a rock and i have to get his attention with clicky kissy smoochie noises that probably make my neighbors think I'm soft.


----------



## arycrest

Bruiser's a pin head with a set of ears that would make Dumbo green with envy - they're HUGE! But he's a good boy and I love him anyway!


----------



## SunCzarina

Morgan says "did somebody say ridiculously big ears?'









she was about 18 months here, her head hadn't caught up yet


----------



## BlackGSD

THESE were "Dumbo ears"!!! (He was barely 3 months old.)










Luckily only 7 months later, he looked like this: (Just turned 10 months old.)


----------



## mjbgsd

Wow what a major difference Tracy!!


----------



## ldw6559

Griffin at 8.5 months looks just like Morgans ears. not sure their going to change, I wonder are his ears too big or is his head too small?


----------



## Chicagocanine

Bianca has some pretty big ears:












Which made this costume even more appropriate:











The better to hear you with indeed.









(I need to widen the hat's ear openings though...)


----------



## Liesje

> Originally Posted By: ttalldogIs there anything in breed standard that addresses ear size?Are large ears seen more often in german vs ambred-show vs working?Are large ears in anyway considered not desirable in a GSD?


From what I've seen, it seems more Am line GSDs have a wider ear set and maybe larger ears. 

I like medium-sized ears that stick up parallel and are more triangular in shape, but not too pointy. Like Kenya, I personally love her ears and ear set, I think it fits her head and expression and the ears are not distracting, though some might say they are just a tad too big:









For me, Nikon's ears are a bit too big and a tad too pointy, but his head is still growing:









I don't really like these shaped ears, where they kinda curl outward and are straight on the outer edge (this is Nikon's father):









I like ears like this:


----------



## FuryanGoddess

Zeva's ears are huge. I hope she goes in to them, then again... I'm kinda scared that she will LOL. She'll be huge!


----------



## JKlatsky

My West german working dogs have pretty huge ears that they get from their Momma...

I don't think you see too many small ears on Amline dogs but I think big ears pop up in almost every other line from what I've seen.


----------



## GSD07

I really like Anton's earset when the ears have a shape of isosceles triangles. His head is still growing so I guess the ears will look smaller down the road.


----------



## selzer

Cujo and Jenna at six months:


















Cujo and Jenna's sire and dam:









Jenna at one year:


















Cujo at about 1 year:









His sire, Dubya:


----------



## BaronRhinesCityThunder

I think they all look adorable! big or small!...my baby has HUGE ears goin on..hes only 12 weeks..so he has time...


----------



## arycrest

Talk about a set of ears  ... this is Bruiser's class photo taken when he was about 18 months old.


----------



## arycrest

OOPS - I "think" I accidently removed Bruiser's picture of his ears - hope this works!


----------



## ba1614

It seems quite normal for puppies to have oversized ears and grow into them, like their feet.

Here's my girls ears at a little over 5 months, after only a day or so of both finally standing together.


----------



## JKlatsky

We've got some monster ears here...Unfortunately they don't always grow into them as much as I would have liked!


----------



## golfingirl

This is Jack at 4 months. He still has huge ears.

Last summer, we were hiking with Jack and we came upon a family on the same path. The little boy, about 8 years old, said "Daddy, is that dog part bunny rabbit?". We killed ourselves laughing!


----------



## jadelee

I have a new 5 month old GSD female with big ears. Does this mean/show that she'll be a big/husky dog? Thank-you for any help
jadelee


----------



## slayer84

Here is luna, with her dumbo years, she's just over 8 weeks old so she has plenty of time to grow into em!


----------

